# How do I find a good attorney and therapist?



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Any thoughts on the best way to find a good attorney ane therapist? Is there something like an Angies list?

Any thoughts?


----------



## DailyGrind (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm wondering myself (more therapist, at this point.) I google for my area...but there are so many different kinds. I don't know what to look for. I don't think I want any with spiritual background. I'm not looking to use this moment to "rekindle my relationship with God." I'm trying to rekindle my relationship with my wife. That may, in some future time, involve bringing God into the mix....but I just don't have it in me, right now.


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

If your company offers an EAP program, you can call them for a referral. Personal referrals are always better but either way you need to interview them to make sure you are comfortable. Dont be worried about seeing a couple of each just to make sure.


----------



## nodespair (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi thisisme. I actually met with 4 attorneys before I chose the right one for me. I searched specifically for those specializing in family law. I was referred to one by family and the others I actually found on yelp.com So just do a family law search for your area on yelp. Most attorneys will offer you an initial free consultation so make sure you don't pay for one. The site below helped me figure out the questions I should be thinking about and asking. It is in illinois but it can give you just general info:
Illinois Divorce - Frequently Asked Questions of Family Law and Divorce 

As far as a good therapist I am wondering the same thing so I will check your thread for some good replies.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

nodespair said:


> Hi thisisme. I actually met with 4 attorneys before I chose the right one for me. I searched specifically for those specializing in family law. I was referred to one by family and the others I actually found on yelp.com So just do a family law search for your area on yelp. Most attorneys will offer you an initial free consultation so make sure you don't pay for one. The site below helped me figure out the questions I should be thinking about and asking. It is in illinois but it can give you just general info:
> Illinois Divorce - Frequently Asked Questions of Family Law and Divorce
> 
> As far as a good therapist I am wondering the same thing so I will check your thread for some good replies.



I bet Yelp could help there too. I am a poet. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ask around until you find someone who has used a good one.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was lucky, my best friend is a criminal defense attny but also practices family law. She's also my "therapy". We have lunch dates and I just rant and rave and generally feel better when I'm done


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Go to *Dads divorce* website and read all that you can. It has a ton of information and it may be able to help you locate one where you live.


----------

